# What's the least MPG you have gotten out of your d?



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

A different kind of question. I am wondering what is the least MPG any of you Diesel owners have encountered? My Wife's 328i lease is up in a few months and I am asking her to think about a 335d. She does mostly city driving and currently averages about 22 MPG on the 328i. 

Thanks,

- J


----------



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

Jake C said:


> A different kind of question. I am wondering what is the least MPG any of you Diesel owners have encountered? My Wife's 328i lease is up in a few months and I am asking her to think about a 335d. She does mostly city driving and currently averages about 22 MPG on the 328i.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - J


I've averaged around 25-26 mpg in true city environments, going from traffic light to traffic light and not getting above 40 mph. The 335d is at its best on the highway.


----------



## fade6 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll win this one easily...

18 mpg on my 1st two tanks so far.

100% city driving. For instance, just drove home from work (2.5 miles, 20 min, estimating about 25 stop and go's).

I've gotten it on the highway a few times where the mpg certainly takes off (35 - 45 real time), and have hit a few long patches where I can cruise in the city at 35 mph or so where I'm north of 30 mpg.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The last 328i loaner car I had, was getting me 22-23mpg averages, my d is around 27-28 for the same drive.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Overall I am getting 29.3 mpg, with roughly equal proportions of city and highway driving. And that's without making an effort to conserve fuel.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

I get 26-27 in boston suburbs. Not to many stops and speed limit is 30mph


----------



## Mungo So Cal (Dec 21, 2009)

I get about 39 highway. Add a few miles driving locally and it quickly comes down.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

I've never managed less than 26 mpg for whole-tank average. Haven't taken the car to a track...yet.

The car does get noticeably worse economy from cold start until warm. If I reset trip computer at start of my 12-18 minute winter commute and try to get good MPG, there seems to be about a 3-4 MPG difference depending on whether the trip starts out with a cold engine or a warm engine.

Best I've done on the highway was 38 point something over a 3 hour trip. Got ~37 mpg from Orlando to Raleigh.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

23.6 on my last tank. LOTS of city driving, and a fair bit of aggressiveness, too, this time around. Car spent a good chunk of the time in manual, and got challenged once or twice, too. 

It was a poor tank well spent. Sometimes you just need to have a little fun.


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

My thanks to all who answered I appreciate your time. I think the D is still in the mix. 

- J


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I just filled up today, total of 5100 miles or so, so approx 11 tank fulls now. I'm getting pretty good at the pump but did manage to burp my tank on this fill.

I was expecting it would take a full 16.0gals, but it topped off around 15.5, even though I had only 20mls to empty.

Mileage was 27mpg, lowest so far, but I did start off the tank in some pretty slow traffic.

I've got a good road trip planned for June, so we'll sort out the mileage thing.

I was generally running in the 28-30mpg range.


----------

